# Best Flavour Extreme



## OptimumPT1466868046 (May 27, 2014)

I know taste is very subjective but I usually find that I am happy to go with the majority.

Firstly, which is your favourite flavour of Pro-6, Whey and B&R?

How much liquid do you find the best mix for all the above?

Which Extreme product from the above do you find tastes the best?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Blueberry cheesecake or banana for whey. I don't use copious amounts of water.


----------



## OptimumPT1466868046 (May 27, 2014)

Splinter,

150ml per scoop?


----------



## kf_ukbff (May 26, 2014)

I like the choc extreme. Always used around 200ml water. At the mo I have a small sponsorship so use their proteins, however admittedly extreme tastes absolutely amazing! Every flavour!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tubbylove (Feb 28, 2009)

Chocolate B + R and 500ml of water is the s**t I could drink that stuff for fun


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Haven't tried the blueberry cheesecake but it'll be on the next order.

Pro-6 & B&R - banana flavour or chocolate have always been my choice.

2 x scoops of pro-6 with 300ml at various times - mainly before bed.

2 x scoops or B&R with approx 300ml right after gym

Don't think you need much more than 300ml - but it's a personal preference.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

i loved banana pro6 (with milk) and choc whey (with water)


----------



## geewiz (Apr 27, 2014)

Choccy Pro-6. I must admit being intrigued by the Blueberry Cheesecake but I always chicken out and go for the choc, with a water/milk mix of 200ml each.


----------



## kf_ukbff (May 26, 2014)

I haven't used the b+r for some time but I do recall the chocolate flavour is hands down the best tasting shake ive ever had..

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alladin (Mar 26, 2012)

Pro 6 vanilla or chocolate with enough water to make a thick shake. Haven't tried other flavours yet, but vanilla and choc seem to fo well with other additions - peanut butter, berry fruits.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Chocolate Build & Recover

Vanilla Pro-6

Chocolate/Vanilla/Blueberry Whey

We hope to add a few flavours before the end of the year too.


----------



## nevada57 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm a wimp and only stick to strawberry and chocolate flavours for everything. This way I can't go wrong. Anytime I try something different I end up not liking it. Feels like I'm probably missing out on some good flavours.


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Im all about Pro 6 in Banana flavour with one scoop vanilla Extreme Whey.

With the Build N Recover Im going to choose Choc with sneaky scoop of Vanilla Extreme Whey to boost protein levels but the added scoop of whey in the Build N Recover is not compulsory as it has the right carb to protein ratio required for post workout.


----------



## Alladin (Mar 26, 2012)

I will give blueberry and strawberry a try - a change from the regular vanilla and chocolate


----------



## shakee (Jan 22, 2013)

Vanilla pro 6 and choc B&R......would like to see a choc mint flavour....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Vanilla Pro-6 in goats milk with a desert spoon of peanut butter and a hanfull of doritos blended with ice.


----------



## geewiz (Apr 27, 2014)

Extreme said:


> Vanilla Pro-6 in goats milk with a desert spoon of peanut butter and a hanfull of doritos blended with ice.


I see a full body workout includes the taste-buds, Extreme. :rockon:

Now I'm intrigued.


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Strawberry for biuld and recovery . Everything is strawberry for me


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I've started Blueberry Cheesecake and to be honest I find it a bit weak on flavour, but I may get used to it.

I mix it with some strawberry B&R and I am not sure that combination works.


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Extreme whey bluberry cheescake is truly awesome but the pro 6 blueberry cheesecake definetly taste very weak.


----------



## Skygod47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Chocolate .. all

nuff said !!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Chocolate whey, vanilla pro 6 and banana B&R for me 

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone tried Build n Recover chocolate n Banana mixed together??yummy


----------



## OptimumPT1466868046 (May 27, 2014)

Just opened my Pro-6 in chocolate having already tried both Strawberry and Banana and I have to say that it's up there with the Strawberry on taste


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chocolate or blueberry cheesecake for me on the whey


----------

